# lm_sensors und AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 810 laeuft nicht

## dronin

Hi Community,

ich bekomme bei mir lm_sensors und meinen AMD Phenom:

```
vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 16

model      : 4

model name   : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 810 Processor

stepping   : 2

```

nicht zum laufen, folgendes wurde von mir getestet:

```
digital ~ # modprobe k10temp

digital ~ # sensors-detect 

# sensors-detect revision 5946 (2011-03-23 11:54:44 +0100)

# System: System manufacturer System Product Name

# Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A78 PRO

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): 

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): 

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      Yes

Found `ITE IT8720F Super IO Sensors'                        Success!

    (address 0x290, driver `it87')

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI

interfaces? (YES/no): 

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (yes/NO): 

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): 

Using driver `i2c-piix4' for device 0000:00:14.0: ATI Technologies Inc SB600/SB700/SB800 SMBus

FATAL: Module i2c_piix4 not found.

Failed to load module i2c-piix4.

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x49

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75A'...               No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS75'...                  No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM77'...                No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7410'...                     No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621/DS1631'...         No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM73'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM92'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM76'...                No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'...              No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1023'...                               No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1043'...                               No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1053'...                               No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1063'...                               No

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Client found at address 0x52

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Client found at address 0x53

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x2e

Probing for `Myson MTP008'...                               No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM80'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM85'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM96000 or PC8374L'...  No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1027'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7460 or ADT7463'...          No

Probing for `SMSC EMC6D100 or EMC6D101'...                  No

Probing for `SMSC EMC6D102'...                              No

Probing for `SMSC EMC6D103'...                              No

Probing for `SMSC EMC6D103S'...                             No

Probing for `Winbond WPCD377I'...                           No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7467 or ADT7468'...          No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7470'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7473'...                     Success!

    (confidence 5, driver `adt7475')

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7475'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7476'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7490'...                     No

Probing for `Andigilog aSC7611'...                          No

Probing for `Andigilog aSC7621'...                          No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM87'...                No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1024'...                     No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM93'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM94'...                No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'...                            No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'...                            No

Probing for `Winbond W83791D'...                            No

Probing for `Winbond W83792D'...                            No

Probing for `Winbond W83793R/G'...                          No

Probing for `Nuvoton W83795G/ADG'...                        No

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'...                           No

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF'...                          No

Probing for `Winbond W83627DHG/W83667HG/W83677HG'...        No

Probing for `Asus AS99127F (rev.1)'...                      No

Probing for `Asus AS99127F (rev.2)'...                      No

Probing for `Asus ASB100 Bach'...                           No

Probing for `Winbond W83L786NR/NG/R/G'...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83L785TS-S'...                        No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM9240'...                     No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1780'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM81'...                No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1026'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1025'...                     No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6639'...                              No

Probing for `Texas Instruments AMC6821'...                  No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1029'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1030'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1031'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1022'...                     No

Probing for `Texas Instruments THMC50'...                   No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1028'...                     No

Probing for `Texas Instruments THMC51'...                   No

Probing for `ITE IT8712F'...                                No

Probing for `SMSC DME1737'...                               No

Probing for `SMSC SCH5027D-NW'...                           No

Probing for `SMSC EMC2103'...                               No

Probing for `Fintek F75373S/SG'...                          No

Probing for `Fintek F75375S/SP'...                          No

Probing for `Fintek F75387SG/RG'...                         No

Probing for `Winbond W83791SD'...                           No

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-4)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-5)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                No

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Client found at address 0x52

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Client found at address 0x53

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `it87':

  * ISA bus, address 0x290

    Chip `ITE IT8720F Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Driver `adt7475':

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter '

    Busdriver `nvidia', I2C address 0x2e

    Chip `Analog Devices ADT7473' (confidence: 5)

Warning: the required module adt7475 is not currently installed

on your system. If it is built into the kernel then it's OK.

Otherwise, check http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices for

driver availability.

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): 

If you have some drivers built into your kernel, the list above will

contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really

should try these commands right now to make sure everything is

working properly. Monitoring programs won't work until the needed

modules are loaded.

```

Die sensors sieht so aus:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors 

# Generated by sensors-detect on Fri Apr 22 17:36:16 2011

# This file is sourced by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors and defines the modules to

# be loaded/unloaded.

#

# The format of this file is a shell script that simply defines variables:

# HWMON_MODULES for hardware monitoring driver modules, and optionally

# BUS_MODULES for any required bus driver module (for example for I2C or SPI).

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

HWMON_MODULES="it87"

# For compatibility reasons, modules are also listed individually as variables

#    MODULE_0, MODULE_1, MODULE_2, etc.

# Please note that the numbers in MODULE_X must start at 0 and increase in

# steps of 1. Any number that is missing will make the init script skip the

# rest of the modules. Use MODULE_X_ARGS for arguments.

#

# You should use BUS_MODULES and HWMON_MODULES instead if possible.

MODULE_0=it87

```

Und zu guter letzt:

```

sensors

it8720-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:          +0.00 V  (min =  +0.16 V, max =  +0.13 V)  ALARM

in1:          +2.05 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in2:          +1.12 V  (min =  +0.13 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

+5V:          +2.99 V  (min =  +0.13 V, max =  +0.02 V)  ALARM

in4:          +2.78 V  (min =  +0.06 V, max =  +0.03 V)  ALARM

in5:          +0.40 V  (min =  +2.05 V, max =  +0.06 V)  ALARM

in6:          +2.16 V  (min =  +2.19 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

5VSB:         +2.05 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.22 V)  ALARM

Vbat:         +3.44 V  

fan1:        1757 RPM  (min =   20 RPM)

fan2:           0 RPM  (min =   93 RPM)  ALARM

fan3:           0 RPM  (min = 1757 RPM)  ALARM

temp1:        +30.0 C  (low  =  +6.0 C, high = -128.0 C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor

temp2:        +27.0 C  (low  = -32.0 C, high =  +0.0 C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor

temp3:       -128.0 C  (low  =  +0.0 C, high = -128.0 C)  ALARM  sensor = disabled

cpu0_vid:    +0.613 V
```

```

eix -I sensors

[I] sys-apps/lm_sensors

     Available versions:  3.2.0 (~)3.3.0 {sensord}

     Installed versions:  3.3.0(21:30:52 03/30/11)(-sensord)

```

```
uname -a

Linux digital 2.6.38-gentoo #31337 SMP Sun Mar 20 17:20:51 CET 2011 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 810 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Wie man sehen kann, keine CPU Temps zu finden, diese waeren jedoch einigermassen wichtig fuer mich.

Laut diversen Posts die ich gelesen habe, sollte es einfach funktionieren, tut es jedoch bei mir nicht, vielleicht habt ihr ja hier Rat.

Danke im Vorraus

DRoninLast edited by dronin on Sun Apr 24, 2011 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Laut Ausgabe von sensors-detect:

```
Warning: the required module adt7475 is not currently installed

on your system. If it is built into the kernel then it's OK.

Otherwise, check http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices for

driver availability. 
```

Also entweder du baust diesen Treiber (suche in menuconfig per "/") als Modul, oder fest ein (ich empfehle es als Modul.

----------

## dronin

Hi Max Steel,

leider hat das Modul das Problem nicht behoben.

Der Fehler taucht nun nicht mehr auf, das Modul wird geladen aber die Ausgabe von Sensors bleibt ohne Erfolg was die CPU angeht und leider auch sensors-detect, welcher keine Ergebnisse liefert.

```
linux-2.6.38-gentoo # sensors-detect 

# sensors-detect revision 5946 (2011-03-23 11:54:44 +0100)

# System: System manufacturer System Product Name

# Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A78 PRO

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): 

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): 

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      Yes

Found `ITE IT8720F Super IO Sensors'                        Success!

    (address 0x290, driver `it87')

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI

interfaces? (YES/no): 

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (yes/NO): 

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): 

Using driver `i2c-piix4' for device 0000:00:14.0: ATI Technologies Inc SB600/SB700/SB800 SMBus

Module i2c-piix4 loaded successfully.

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): Client found at address 0x49

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75A'...               No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS75'...                  No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM77'...                No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7410'...                     No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621/DS1631'...         No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM73'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM92'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM76'...                No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'...              No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1023'...                               No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1043'...                               No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1053'...                               No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1063'...                               No

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Client found at address 0x52

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Client found at address 0x53

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): Client found at address 0x2e

Probing for `Myson MTP008'...                               No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM80'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM85'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM96000 or PC8374L'...  No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1027'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7460 or ADT7463'...          No

Probing for `SMSC EMC6D100 or EMC6D101'...                  No

Probing for `SMSC EMC6D102'...                              No

Probing for `SMSC EMC6D103'...                              No

Probing for `SMSC EMC6D103S'...                             No

Probing for `Winbond WPCD377I'...                           No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7467 or ADT7468'...          No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7470'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7473'...                     Success!

    (confidence 5, driver `adt7475')

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7475'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7476'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7490'...                     No

Probing for `Andigilog aSC7611'...                          No

Probing for `Andigilog aSC7621'...                          No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM87'...                No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1024'...                     No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM93'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM94'...                No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'...                            No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'...                            No

Probing for `Winbond W83791D'...                            No

Probing for `Winbond W83792D'...                            No

Probing for `Winbond W83793R/G'...                          No

Probing for `Nuvoton W83795G/ADG'...                        No

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'...                           No

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF'...                          No

Probing for `Winbond W83627DHG/W83667HG/W83677HG'...        No

Probing for `Asus AS99127F (rev.1)'...                      No

Probing for `Asus AS99127F (rev.2)'...                      No

Probing for `Asus ASB100 Bach'...                           No

Probing for `Winbond W83L786NR/NG/R/G'...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83L785TS-S'...                        No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM9240'...                     No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1780'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM81'...                No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1026'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1025'...                     No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6639'...                              No

Probing for `Texas Instruments AMC6821'...                  No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1029'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1030'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1031'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1022'...                     No

Probing for `Texas Instruments THMC50'...                   No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1028'...                     No

Probing for `Texas Instruments THMC51'...                   No

Probing for `ITE IT8712F'...                                No

Probing for `SMSC DME1737'...                               No

Probing for `SMSC SCH5027D-NW'...                           No

Probing for `SMSC EMC2103'...                               No

Probing for `Fintek F75373S/SG'...                          No

Probing for `Fintek F75375S/SP'...                          No

Probing for `Fintek F75387SG/RG'...                         No

Probing for `Winbond W83791SD'...                           No

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-4)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter  (i2c-5)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                No

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Client found at address 0x52

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Client found at address 0x53

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Next adapter: SMBus PIIX4 adapter at 0b00 (i2c-6)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                No

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `it87':

  * ISA bus, address 0x290

    Chip `ITE IT8720F Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Driver `adt7475':

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter '

    Busdriver `nvidia', I2C address 0x2e

    Chip `Analog Devices ADT7473' (confidence: 5)

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): yes

Done.

You should now start the lm_sensors service to load the required

kernel modules.

Unloading i2c-piix4... OK

digital linux-2.6.38-gentoo # sensors

it8720-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:          +0.00 V  (min =  +0.16 V, max =  +0.13 V)  ALARM

in1:          +2.05 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in2:          +1.12 V  (min =  +0.13 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

+5V:          +2.99 V  (min =  +0.13 V, max =  +0.02 V)  ALARM

in4:          +2.78 V  (min =  +0.06 V, max =  +0.03 V)  ALARM

in5:          +0.40 V  (min =  +2.56 V, max =  +0.06 V)  ALARM

in6:          +2.16 V  (min =  +2.19 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

5VSB:         +2.05 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.22 V)  ALARM

Vbat:         +3.44 V  

fan1:        1687 RPM  (min =   20 RPM)

fan2:           0 RPM  (min =   93 RPM)  ALARM

fan3:           0 RPM  (min = 1757 RPM)  ALARM

temp1:        +35.0 C  (low  =  +6.0 C, high = -128.0 C)  sensor = thermistor

temp2:        +30.0 C  (low  = +96.0 C, high =  +0.0 C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor

temp3:       -128.0 C  (low  =  +0.0 C, high = -128.0 C)  ALARM  sensor = disabled

cpu0_vid:    +0.613 V
```

----------

## firefly

was sind die letzten Zeilen der dmesg ausgabe, wenn du den adt7475 treiber per modprobe lädst (vorher entladen, falls er bereits geladen sein sollte)?

----------

## dronin

Keine weiteren Ausgaben nur beim Laden des piix4_smbus gab es eine Konfliktwarnung, das laden des Moduls hat keine Auswirkungen.

----------

